# spilos



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

hey guys i am very interested now on spilos and i see aquascape has brought those ruby reds and wondering which one is nicer when it comes to color


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

The true spilos definitely have best coloration, IMO


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

it honestly depends on your taste and budget but i agree the ruby red is the way to go.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

the ruby reds are gorgeous looking fo sho!


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Here is a purple diamond from George @ shark aquarium I purchased several years ago. I will let him go for a very reasonable amount. Can deliver. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any better pictures?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is great. How many different spilos are there now? The Ruby Red...the Purple Diamond....the Gold....









Guys....the ones George brought in are S. spilopleura....that is it....end of story. Golds are S. maculatus.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

So what is my guy then GG i was sold him as a Gold Spilo and he dont have the same head structure as the mac pics ive seen he was collected in Argentina ?


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This is great. How many different spilos are there now? The Ruby Red...the Purple Diamond....the Gold....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purple diamond was the name given back then. There is a whole slew of common names. I did not post my pic to start a debate. My intent was to show a color variant that you do not see very often. Also wanted to give the topic starter an option if he is looking for a nice fish.

BA20 you have a very nice fish also. Really like his shape and color.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, she is by far my fav piranha always greets me when i walk in, And eats more than my brandti and rhom, Im thinking about getting a powerhead she is starting to get fat up top .


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> So what is my guy then GG i was sold him as a Gold Spilo and he dont have the same head structure as the mac pics ive seen he was collected in Argentina ?


S. maculatus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RHOMBEUS said:


> Purple diamond was the name given back then. There is a whole slew of common names. I did not post my pic to start a debate. My intent was to show a color variant that you do not see very often. Also wanted to give the topic starter an option if he is looking for a nice fish.
> 
> BA20 you have a very nice fish also. Really like his shape and color.


The problem is you are mixing species. There is only one fish that comes in that is S. spilopleura...and that is the one that George brought in a while ago...and Pedro just imported. People are calling them Ruby Red spilos. Those are S. spilopleura. All these other fish are S. maculatus. I know there are different variants of maculatus.....hell...I have two entirely different variants of maculatus. But there is only one spilo.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Both those pics are macs, RHOMBEUSES and BA20's


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i've always had a hard time decyfering the difference between the two, but i always thought the true spilo looked jus like a pygo and had the clear eyes.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I was told this is a gold spilo or gold piranha. The guy breeds them, and I didn't think twice about it.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Is it just me or do Spilo's/Mac's always pose for pictures, Look at fin posture !


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

All I know is, I've raised it from a baby, and he's a mean little bastard! A very cool fish that I wouldn't want to part with over any of the others!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the real problem is that a lot of names albeit for marketing or just to simplify things have developed over time. it makes it hard for a new person coming in to understand because it takes time to learn what is science and what is marketing. sometimes in order for the hobby to grow we need to step outside the box by having these names. eventually the science comes to the surface but you always speak to your audience depending on prior knowledge. as long as the care of the fish doesnt suffer i dont see what the name really matters. when your looking for a fish the names that have developed over the years have helped many people find the fish they are looking for even though many do not know the scientific name. not all retailers know the proper scientific names either. I had more but its late and i can barely see straight lol i hope what i wrote makes sense.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> All I know is, I've raised it from a baby, and he's a mean little bastard! A very cool fish that I wouldn't want to part with over any of the others!


They are great fish and I regfret getting rid of mine.

I'd say you have a mac there BF


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Can someone post up some pics of both fish, so we can see the difference, and know for our own knowledge? If you go to for example, aqua scape, They list it as a spilo, and my fish looks just like the fish in the picture. Kinda confusing!

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodList.as...;idCategory=212


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

There is some people that say the mac and spilo are the same but I aggree with GG the gold are macs the reds are spilo. But you do have a Mac Blue, and hes looking good.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

BTW.....my marque has been changed from gold spilo to gold mac. So all is good!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. maculatus used to be referred to as S. spilopleura 4 or 5 years ago...some dealers have not changed how they label the fish. S. maculatus vs S. spilopleura is a muddy road even in the science community.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

True Spilo







Maculatus


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

good info to know.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great pics cobra, also heres a link too

http://www.opefe.com/spilopleura.html


----------



## kingkong5xw (Sep 28, 2009)

RHOMBEUS said:


> View attachment 186251
> 
> 
> Here is a purple diamond from George @ shark aquarium I purchased several years ago. I will let him go for a very reasonable amount. Can deliver. Let me know if you are interested.


what will you take for that fish??? and how big is he?? i live 10 minutes outside of philly.


----------



## kingkong5xw (Sep 28, 2009)

here is my spilo,,got it from [email protected] shark aquarium,,how bout that pose!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

^^^S. maculatus


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This is great. How many different spilos are there now? The Ruby Red...the Purple Diamond....the Gold....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

you forgot the "strawberry banana" spilo


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

and, seriously, true spilos are much more rare in the hobby


----------

